# Looking to buy a yak



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Well for this christmas my dad offered that he would help me pay for a yak. 

I was looking into either buying the Ocean Kayak scrambler XT, scramblerXL, or the new prowler big game. 

I was just looking for any opinion on which one would be more suited for luanching from the surf, i want it for dropping baits and to fish a lot in the Ocean and around in the back waters a lil.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

if u want a tarpon 140 with a rudder and electronics give me a call dood i'll hook u up


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Man, I've only got one word for you....Well, four words actually...HOBIE WITH MIRAGE DRIVE!

No other way....


----------



## mack52 (Apr 26, 2005)

*amen*

I hear ya railroader, I love the hands free fishing, I just cant see doing it any other way. 
Proud Hobie owner


----------



## stlcrtn (Oct 11, 2005)

saw a guy today with one of those, pretty quick


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Scrambler XT*



EDMboarder said:


> Well for this christmas my dad offered that he would help me pay for a yak.
> 
> I was looking into either buying the Ocean Kayak scrambler XT, scramblerXL, or the new prowler big game.
> 
> I was just looking for any opinion on which one would be more suited for luanching from the surf, i want it for dropping baits and to fish a lot in the Ocean and around in the back waters a lil.


I HAD a Scrambler XT or XL, cant remember but it is the one BP sells as a fisherman. Not really good for fishing, you can put a dive tank in the back, but you cant put much of anything else like a cooler or milk crate. It is stable and should be good in the surf, but there are better fishing boats available. Look at some of the Tarpon models. 

Bill


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

hey hey im in the same boat as you are man! im looking for a yak but my weight fluctuates from 290-325 ALL the time anyone wanna help me out too? 

needs to hold my weight plus a few lbs for a couple rods, tackle, and a small 6 soda cooler and needs to run pretty shallow so the foot paddle one is pretty much out the window i believe

im only going to be using for flats and ICW and canals and such no open water ocean or anything like that


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

derekxec said:


> hey hey im in the same boat as you are man! im looking for a yak but my weight fluctuates from 290-325 ALL the time anyone wanna help me out too?
> 
> needs to hold my weight plus a few lbs for a couple rods, tackle, and a small 6 soda cooler and needs to run pretty shallow so the foot paddle one is pretty much out the window i believe
> 
> im only going to be using for flats and ICW and canals and such no open water ocean or anything like that


take a look at the 06' Hobie Outback...


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

I have a Manta 14 and love it. Has the same bottom as a Tarpon but the top is flat as opposed to being rounded. Allows for more mounting opportunities. The kayak is very dry. Had about tea cup of water in the cockpit (sculper plugs were in all day) and none in the hull. The water came off of my paddle when paddling. The conditions I was fishing were inside rudy but with a strong 15-20 mph wind so yes there was some chop. Also the area where you put your crate is much bigger so my cooler and crate both fit nicely. 

Will say one thing though the Hobbie and the mirage drive are fast SOB. Buddie went with me on my maiden voyage and flat ran circles around me. However they are not as stealty as one you paddle with by hand. 

There are a lot of nice boats out there and many are similar and are great for fishing. I suggest you go to somewhere like Kayakfishingstuff.com and read some of the reviews that have been written by owners and check out the pictures of the boats set up for fishing. Then visit your local kayak shop so you can see them in person. Also alot of the good shops have demo days. They bring out the more popular boats and allow you to try them out. Great way to sample several diff brands/styles before you invest a bunch of cash and realize you dont like it. 

I know Randy at the bait shack has a Ocean Kayak prowler for sale used only once. Send him a PM to find out if it is still available.

Hope this info helps

Ken


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

derekxec said:


> my weight fluctuates from 290-325 ALL the time anyone wanna help me out too?
> 
> needs to run pretty shallow so the foot paddle one is pretty much out the window i believe



Like SS said, the Outback would serve a big feller like you just fine....I bleeve it's rated to 400#. Nice and stable, too.

The Mirage drive can be used down to about a foot deep, after that use a pole, or paddle. Just push one peddle forward and the fins fold up against the bottom, out of the way. 

Hobie 'yaks are where it's at, if you're gonna fish, and they leave the dealer with everything you need. You don't HAVE to buy anything else.

Just for a little more info, I was fishing yesterday with a feller that'd easy hit the 300# mark. He was in a O.K. Drifter, and it seemed to tote him around very well. 

Bottom line, read all you can, and try as many as possible before making your decision.


----------



## LouDog (Dec 31, 2002)

Randys kayak is sold....I broke in it with a 24" pup the other night....

Lou


----------



## Wheatland_Whilly (Jul 17, 2005)

*the Outback*

is rated to 400# and actually tracks best with someone in the 250#+ range. The new '07 comes with all kinds of goodies..twist and stow rudder, beach tires, cooler etc and can be just as stealthy as a paddled yak providing you dont go to full extension on the peddle stroke. Also the new hatches are hinged so they wont go awol. And the boat handles big water very well. Very stable, lots of storage..good bobber. The "turbo fins" will give you an additional 10% speed boost.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

There's a Prowler for sale on http://www.TKAA.org

You need to register to get in the door.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

derekxec said:


> hey hey im in the same boat as you are man! im looking for a yak but my weight fluctuates from 290-325 ALL the time anyone wanna help me out too?
> 
> needs to hold my weight plus a few lbs for a couple rods, tackle, and a small 6 soda cooler and needs to run pretty shallow so the foot paddle one is pretty much out the window i believe
> 
> im only going to be using for flats and ICW and canals and such no open water ocean or anything like that


I'm in the same boat size wise. I went with what most folks say is the best "big man" yak & also the most stable yak there is the Malibu X factor. It's definately not the fastest yak out there or the lightest, but it gets the job done.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

find a used Hobie Outback if your are tight on money. New '07 Hobie Outback has a new hull which seems to be faster. Hobie's come with every thing you need except your PFD.


----------

